

ACID for your NoSQL datastore; Warp: Multi-Key Transactions for Key-Value Stores - AaronFriel
http://hyperdex.org/papers/warp.pdf?repost=veryyes

======
AaronFriel
I'm personally invested in HyperDex (the non-ACID open source portion of the
project) using it for a project of my own and have been developing a set of
Haskell bindings against the HyperDex client. I may also develop some Warp
bindings later, but my project may not need the guarantees provided by Warp.

The Haskell bindings project can be found here:
<https://github.com/aaronfriel/hyhac>

